Ask PG: What Do You Think Of Hyperloop? - gordonbowman
======
DanielStraight
Honest question: Why would PG's thoughts on Hyperloop be particularly
meaningful?

~~~
joyeuse6701
Because he has interesting insight that many value and few themselves can
realize and convey as well as he can.

~~~
seiji
Really? There's a thread of over 800 comments on it already. I think most
things able to be realized have been realized. My favorite realization: no
bathrooms.

